# Felt Carbon forks do they...



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Come with a compression plug if you buy them online from the website? Also.. I see the that is shorter (320mm) than the one that came with my Z85 (370mm). Is that going to be a problem?? Im keeping the 50mm rake.

Thanks all


----------



## 06cvpi (May 10, 2011)

Measure the existing steerer tube and see. Most of the time all forks comes with super long steerer and requires to cut down to size. As for the compression plug, gotta wait for Felt to reply or call them and see.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! I see KCNC has a nice plug if it comes with out


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

z85guy said:


> Thanks! I see KCNC has a nice plug if it comes with out


The fork length from axle to crown is 370mm, that won't change. The steerer tube length comes uncut and unless you are on a 61cm frame, you'll need to shorten it from 320mm to ~90mm to 50mm longer than your frame's head tube length.

The forks are equipped with a compresion device - also made for us by KCNC.

-SD


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Dave


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Price drop !!! 299 to 225


----------

